
Seminal deep learning papers - bilifuduo
http://find.xyz/map/9-seminal-deep-learning-papers-696a57a7
======
burtonator
I computed a huge list of 500 top PDFs from Hacker News in 2018 if you're
interested:

Over 500 Top PDFs posted to Hacker News in 2018:

[https://getpolarized.io/2019/01/08/top-pdfs-
of-2018-hackerne...](https://getpolarized.io/2019/01/08/top-pdfs-
of-2018-hackernews.html)

~~~
1024core
Maybe you can rank by a combination of the total score and the number of
comments. Or, if we want to get fancy, include the scores of the comments
themselves, in addition to the number.

A large number of comments doesn't necessarily imply higher quality; it could
just be a bunch of tangential discussions were spawned.

~~~
pitzahoy
I believe the comments below reflect that...

